# What do you pay for a trim or shoeing (long)



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Tell me what the prices are in your area. I stopped at a house on the way home from work because I know she has registered quarter horses. She told me her guy comes from pretty far away so I know he won't come out for one mule. She told me about another guy (not close) she use to use. I called him and he said if he comes as far as I live he charges $20.00 for a trim BUT he said it would be at least 2 months before he could come out.

So I went to my neighbor who is Mennonite and asked if he knew any Amish farriers. He had no idea what that was LOL. So I said a horse shoer. Told me the Amish guy down the road about 5 miles shoes and trains. Of course he doesn't have a phone so I drove over there and he charges $10.00 a trim and if i want her shoed $1.00 a shoe. He said I probably don't need shoes on her because I am not doing any heavy duty riding. To tell you the truth not thrilled using Amish because I think they tend to be rough BUT I will try him. Of course I have to pick him up and take him home.

So what is the price you pay???


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I pay $30.00 for a trim. Just had a trim and front shoes for $75.00, it will be cheaper when I have the same shoes reset but I'm not sure how much it will be then.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

$25-30 a trim/horse. If the ponies behave I get a "group discount" because I have three, but the day one of the three decided they were going to kick out a couple of times I got charged $30.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

$20 a horse.

Kathie


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I don't see how it's possible to trim a horse for $10 and do a decent job. Not even $20 really. If the horses were angels and trimmed regularly maybe. I charge $40 for a first time trim and $30 after than on a schedule. I do well with good horses, with difficult horses sometimes it doesn't seem worth it. I hate charging a fee for difficult horses but I really should more often. Trimming one difficult horse is like trimming 3 good ones.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I have had more difficulty with farriers here (southern KY) than I ever had in MT. I don't have anything shod as I don't ride enough to require it, just trimming occasionally ... youngsters mostly ... occasionally a broodmare ... and the studs that have to be kept up. Because they aren't done often or regularly, they aren't always particularly good with it ... but none of them are nasty about it either.

Anyway ... most of the farriers I've had want regular/routine calls ... several trims on a regular basis or it apparently isn't worth their time to come. I'll get one to come 2 or 3 times ... maybe half a dozen times at the most and then they just simply don't keep the appointment.

I have used two different Amish farriers. Both were good, fast and had no difficulty dealing with a youngster that tried to take his foot back. They weren't rough with them, they just pretty much ignored the entire hissy-fit and got on with the job.

Amish farriers were the cheapest at $10 per head ... and preferred at least 4 or 5 to trim at a time. I currently have a 'new' farrier who seems good, is hopefully going to be reliable ... and charges $15 per horse for 4 or more ... $20 if there are 3 or less to be done.

The Amish were the lowest at $10, but we were driving 20 miles to pick them up and take them back. All of the others I've had charged between $15 and $25 for a trim.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We just paid $80 for two donkey trims. I guess the gas prices are killing the farrier. He did a good job especially on one of he donkeys who had some kind of hoof/lower leg issue developing.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I pay $35 for a trim (actually $35 plus tax, but my farrier hates having to collect sales tax so he usually doesn't...so I always give him $40). For a trim plus front shoes I usually pay between $65 and $85 depending on whether the shoes are reset, glued on, pads, winter studs, etc. Usually averages around $75. 

I can't imagine the trim you'd get around here for $10. Maybe if you trailered your horses to someone you could get it done for $20/$25...but doubtful....! Can you even buy shoes for $1 each? Wow.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

We just paid $50 for our two Mini-donkeys plus $10 for mileage.


----------



## dkrabec (Apr 5, 2012)

I pay $30 per horse for trims, luckily I don't have to put shoes on any of my horses. My farrier is older then dirt and knows what he's doing. I am afraid of what I will do when he retires. I have tried some younger guys around here and they all have messed my horses angles up and I can tell the difference in how they ride and work. And they charge $30 for poor work.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for saying that the Amish do charge $10.00. I think he is only doing a one mule trim because they know my neighbors really well. Since he trains horses he gets a lot of farrier work from the other Amish. When I drove over there he was working a horse to a buggy and he must of had at least 15 other horses there. When I mentioned who I was a neighbor with he told me how he had to go to the hospital last year and my neighbor helped his family out and allowed them to stay at their house while he recovered. He is only 5 miles or less away from me so no big deal picking him up. I just hope it works out if not there are other houses with horses and i will just stop and ask until I find someone.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I pay $30/horse per trims. My farrier does not give bulk discounts. Currently I have him trimming 11 horses that I oversee (fortunately I only have to pay for 3 since the rest belong to either the University or someone else). These horses are generally well-behaved and we generally get about 4 done per hour.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

my amish neighbor will trim for free, but charges others $10. He is just as good as the $50 trims from my coworkers hubby who went to school for it. The amish have to do a good job, its their transportation!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I charge $35 per trim plus a $10 farm call over 20 miles.

Before I quit shoeing 4 years ago due to 5 ruptured tendons (both elbows bi laterally and a ruptured long biceps tendon...multiple fractures over the years) and a ruined back, I charged $75.00 for basic fronts, $120 basic all round....pads and corrective extra.

I'm sorry, I hate to sound stuck up but $10 per trim is not worth me leaving the house for.

I love my work, but I'm almost 48 years old and need my husband's help to get off the couch and to my bed at bedtime..that and the years and $$ I put into expanding my knowledge and experience, plus the customer service I take pride in giving are worth more than $10 to me.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

As an aside, the other night hubby and I were watching "Bones" on Netflix....Tyler said, "I'd love to see what Bones would make of YOUR skeleton!"


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I should also add that I still do some pro bono work for rescues and I will as long as I can stand up.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Was paying $20 a trim on the horses and $10 on the minis. Last time he was out he told me he was going to start charging 20 for the minis too. That's ok since he has never gone up in price or charged a trip fee in all the years he's been coming here. $65 for eventer shoes all the way around. 

Comes every 8 weeks, but the minis only get trimmed every other visit. I always have 1 out of the 9 full size horses that has to be a brat. Not always the same one, I think they draw straws to see who gets to cause the aggravation. Not bad as in dangerous, just wants to lean or put foot down. He doesn't charge extra for the bad one. 2 of the minis are ALWAYS bad. It embarasses me but I don't know what to do to get them over it. They're perfect angels when I handle their feet.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

lasergrl said:


> The amish have to do a good job, its their transportation!


Does owning a car make you a good mechanic?

In 17 years as a professional farrier, I've not yet seen Amish shoeing that even comes close to good farriery. I live in an area with quite a few Amish, and I'd say 80% of their horses are head-bobbing lame as they trot down the road. Those $20 shoeing jobs? You get what you pay for.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

$40 per horse for a trim- and he is less expensive than most. But our gas prices are the highest in the lower 48 and he has a lot of travelling to do. Nothing is close to anything else here.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

malinda said:


> Does owning a car make you a good mechanic?
> 
> In 17 years as a professional farrier, I've not yet seen Amish shoeing that even comes close to good farriery. I live in an area with quite a few Amish, and I'd say 80% of their horses are head-bobbing lame as they trot down the road. Those $20 shoeing jobs? You get what you pay for.


Sorry did not mean to start a war here. I forgot that there are farriers on here until I saw the post and then thought OH OH bad question.

I agree the potential for a bad trim from Amish may be high but it is high if you take anyone on for the first time. I was recommended a farrier when I had my horse and he charged $65.00 for a trim and front shoes and did a bad job of it. Didn't mean to step on any sensitive toes with this post though.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Double post


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

malinda said:


> Does owning a car make you a good mechanic?
> 
> In 17 years as a professional farrier, I've not yet seen Amish shoeing that even comes close to good farriery. I live in an area with quite a few Amish, and I'd say 80% of their horses are head-bobbing lame as they trot down the road. Those $20 shoeing jobs? You get what you pay for.


Of course not, but for the Amish, their horses are not only their transportation, but their tractor and everything else. If their horses are not sound enough to work (and work hard) all day 6 days a week, it's like a farmer having crops in the field and his tractor not running. The Amish farriers get the majority of their business from other Amish. If they don't do a good job with the Amish horses, they don't have enough work to stay in business.

I do hear stories about them not taking care of their horses and being rough with them. It may well be different in different communities but we have two Amish communities in this area. We often see them in the fields and on the roads with their horses and equipment and I have to say that I've never seen one that was obviously lame or obviously not well cared for. I also know several people who have had horses trained by one or another of the Amish trainers and been happy with the job and one of the best horses I've ever owned is my Haflinger mare who is Amish trained.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My farrier charges $30 per trim, but I get the special "her horses will stand well until hell freezes over" rate. :happy2: It's the same reason I can still get the pretty much retired Vet to come out every time I call. 

I absolutely understand why a farrier will charge more for an unruly horse, plus it's the owner's responsibility to train the thing, not the farriers.

I completely agree with Malinda, a horse to most Amish people is a tool and many people don't care about their tools. I don't personally know any Amish people, but I've seen enough of their work (farrier and training) to know that they will _never_ touch my stock.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I have an Amish friend who is a fabulous farrier, but I've seen the bad too.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The bottom line is there are many full time farriers who are bad and non-specialists who are good, whether Amish or not. 
Being a good farrier neccessitates experience, good ethics, attention to detail, patience and a good back.
I've seen good come inexpensively and I've seen bad come expensive- and visa versa. I will pay as much as I can afford to get what I want for my girls.
I also believe that a farrier (and a vet for that matter) has a right to expect that a horse be trained enough that he is not likely to be hurt.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Through all the years and all the horses, mules, and donkeys, none have ever needed shoes. My stock have always roamed free on the acreage. The land is rocky, up to boulder size. Some of my homes have had mountains on them.

I ride on the same type of land. Love the tough mountain rides.

The land keeps the hooves beautifully trimmed. No cracks, no splits, no abscesses, no problems.

Since our sun temperatures are up in the hundreds for 6 months of the year, if I don't go up north in our state to ride during this time, a trim or two is needed. It's been a long time since anyone has needed a trim, but I think it was $25 or $30.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

$35 a horse for a trim, but the farrier is awesome and I don't even have to be there.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Tiempo said:


> I charge $35 per trim plus a $10 farm call over 20 miles.
> 
> Before I quit shoeing 4 years ago due to 5 ruptured tendons (both elbows bi laterally and a ruptured long biceps tendon...multiple fractures over the years) and a ruined back, I charged $75.00 for basic fronts, $120 basic all round....pads and corrective extra.
> 
> ...


My friend Larry Surrett (Minnesota Horse Training Academy) survived his "salad days" because he is also an excellent farrier. He was trained at the University of Minnesota. He, like the rest of us is getting older and just needed a way to utilize his skills without destroying his body.

He is best known as a horse trainer, and his schools draw students from around the world, but he also does a farrier class around once a year. 

Is this something you could do? If you _really_ have the skills, and have some marketing ability, you could charge $3000 per student for a 3 week course. (he does)

Of course besides the tuition, he gets paid for farrier work for dozens (maybe hundreds) of horses during the course!


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

malinda said:


> Does owning a car make you a good mechanic?
> 
> In 17 years as a professional farrier, I've not yet seen Amish shoeing that even comes close to good farriery. I live in an area with quite a few Amish, and I'd say 80% of their horses are head-bobbing lame as they trot down the road. Those $20 shoeing jobs? You get what you pay for.


Well, the ones around here are great.
Never have seen what you describe, thankfully.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

In Oregon... was $25.00 a trim and I went through 4 other farriers before I found one that knew what he was doing. 

Here in VA $35.00 to trim and $85.00 to shoe all 4. This farrier was recommend by the Equine Hospital, as he does all their special needs stuff.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

tinknal said:


> My friend Larry Surrett (Minnesota Horse Training Academy) survived his "salad days" because he is also an excellent farrier. He was trained at the University of Minnesota. He, like the rest of us is getting older and just needed a way to utilize his skills without destroying his body.
> 
> He is best known as a horse trainer, and his schools draw students from around the world, but he also does a farrier class around once a year.
> 
> ...


 I'm starting to think along those lines Tink. 

A couple of years ago I was invited to go to Malaysia, all expenses paid, including bringing my husband and paying a farm sitter, to help the farriers there improve their skills but hubby was not well at all that summer so I had to turn them down


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We pay $35 for each horse. After you have a certain number of horses he gives a discount. I cannot imagine somebody doing a $10 trim. Heck, I wonder how somebody does a $35 trim. Our guy is a young AC and has a wife and three children to support. He's got a truck and a trailer. Gasoline is expensive and it cannot be cheap to drag that stuff all over the place. Farriers have to be in good shape because that's awfully physical work. You've really got to know what you're doing.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

We pay our barefoot trimmer $40 per equine and that's a bargain to me.


----------



## hrslvrtrailridr (Jan 9, 2007)

Here in Alaska paying $50 for a trim by a certified farrier and between $120-$150 for a full set of shoes. The farrier I use has taught me how to touch up my horse's feet between trims making it so I can stretch visits from her.
There is a local barefoot trimmer and I notice her prices start at $50 and go up depending on mileage.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Boy, do i ever have it good! I have an excellent farrier, have had him over 10 years. I pay 22.00 per trim but always give him 25.00 per horse. We treat him and his family very well and have become good friends over the years. Always make the next appointment before he leaves and stay on schedule. He is very honest and has even rasped a horse and said they did not need a trim when they did not and then did not charge anything for it. We do 15 horses when he comes. Hot or cold drink available for him, fan or an invite in to warm up, horses are ready when he gets there and they behave. Some of the boarders have had kickers, leaners, and/or pullers. They were told right off to teach their horse to behave for the farrier or they would have to find their own. I do not want mine hurt. They have all been compliant with that...I know I am lucky to have good boarders and a good farrier.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone complaining about your prices, sit down a minute. I just swapped farriers on my vets suggestion. My boy needs shoes again because he was wearing so oddly with all the road riding we do. And my farrier at the time was just ignoring it even though I mentioned it several times. So now I pay $200 for a set of shoes every 6 weeks. But I have to say that my boy moves so much more comfortably looking with this guy and he gaits right and I have no complaints except for the price.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Well the Amish fellow called me this morning said to be there 11 AM to pick him up. He was a bit late (maybe 10 minutes) because he was picking up some pigs. He came here, the mule was a bit spooky because he was a stranger but once tied she made no moves to do anything other than stand and let herself be trimmed. She wasn't that bad as far as trimming needed. He did a fine job considering he said he doesn't mess with mules EVER. He did this because my neighbor recommended him. He charges $10.00 I gave him $15.00 and he said the next trim in the fall. He is off visitng with the neighbor so I said for him to walk over and let me know when he is ready for his ride home. No complaints here.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

$200 to trim and shoe each draft horse in regular saddle-horse type size-5 shoes. :sob:

Yeah, I do my own trims now and own eight Easyboots.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

$35 for a barefoot trim for one and all the beer you can drink

My trimmer & hubby hit it off and they sit around & shoot the breeze for a couple of hours after a trim. He drives about an hour!! to get to me!

I only have one mule. If you have 2 or or equines, it's $25 a piece.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

starjj said:


> He charges $10.00 I gave him $15.00 and he said the next trim in the fall.


Really - not until *fall*? Do mules have different trimming needs? I am hoping my horses will be ok with 6 week schedules right now. Just had them done at 7 and a few days and they were really long. 

Sounds like the guy was nice enough, but unless mules have a different set of trimming requirement 12+ weeks seems pretty long to go between trims!


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Mar 3, 2011)

$20-$30 a trim and then a $30 farm call. He does a really good job and is very patient(important when the foal tries to kick you in the face her first trim or the mini decides to flip over backwards, both were being absolute brats but have learned to behave since then) He also has an interesting sense of humor. 
He actually told the foal while trimming her:
"Yeah I know, life's ruff, you get born, go out in the cold, get your feet done, and have little Paco(his nickname for the mini) out there running the place." 
The mini's name is actually Charm.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

offthegrid said:


> Really - not until *fall*? Do mules have different trimming needs? I am hoping my horses will be ok with 6 week schedules right now. Just had them done at 7 and a few days and they were really long.
> 
> Sounds like the guy was nice enough, but unless mules have a different set of trimming requirement 12+ weeks seems pretty long to go between trims!



It was a SUGGESTION not set in stone geez. I don't ride that much. I WILL keep an eye on her and her needs. It is not like I am going to say well she doesn't need it because he said wait until fall.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

offthegrid, a lot of things factor into a trimming schedule, or it sure does for me. I find that I normally work on a 6 - 8 week schedule but that can vary even by what pasture I have them in, as well as useage, season and the individual horse.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

jennigrey said:


> $200 to trim and shoe each draft horse in regular saddle-horse type size-5 shoes. :sob:
> 
> Yeah, I do my own trims now and own eight Easyboots.


Wow! First time I read this, I thought it said $20!

I have tried to convince my husband to learn to trim. I tried to learn as an older teenager but never had the strength to work the farrier kit my Mom got me for Christmas. Of course they were probably the cheapest tools out there since it was a "beginner set". We'll be giving it another go, with better tools. 

If I had to pay $200 a horse, I would have learned a lot sooner. LOL!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

starjj said:


> It was a SUGGESTION not set in stone geez. I don't ride that much. I WILL keep an eye on her and her needs. It is not like I am going to say well she doesn't need it because he said wait until fall.


It was just an unusual suggestion coming from a farrier the first time he's worked with your horse. I think that's why it caught Offthegrid off guard. The typical response it 6-8 weeks.

It just depends on your horse. My geldings hooves grow slow on the pasture, but since our mare was being grained and fed alfalfa her's grow like crazy.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Not riding much could only mean more trims are needed, not less.

I keep horses on a 4 to 5 week schedule. By the time a hoof "looks"like it needs a trim, damage has already been done.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

southerngurl said:


> Not riding much could only mean more trims are needed, not less.
> 
> I keep horses on a 4 to 5 week schedule. By the time a hoof "looks"like it needs a trim, damage has already been done.


Whatever If you want to start an arguement your going to have to look elsewhere for your pleasure.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Interestingly enough, the responses like this are like so many others. When we read a comment, our responses are based on what we experiences with our own horses in our own areas. I'm very sure that Rogo has mentioned once or twice that her mules don't need to see a farrier as often as others have said indicated their horses need to be trimmed and I assumed that it was because her ground is quite dry and I'm sure she mentioned it was a bit rocky. 

I believe region plays a big part in it because if I have my horses in the pasture near the house, the ground is quite soft and I have expect to need trims every 6 - 8 weeks (depending on the season) but when I move them over to the bigger field that has a lot of rock & gravel where they water, I can easily expect to go 2+ months between trims. In winter, I seldom need a farrier because while I do feed my horses well, they still seem to enjoy pawing for cured grass.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

wolffeathers said:


> It was just an unusual suggestion coming from a farrier the first time he's worked with your horse. I think that's why it caught Offthegrid off guard. The typical response it 6-8 weeks.


Exactly. If the farrier knew your horse well, they might know that it wears it's feet evenly and doesn't need as frequent trims as the average horse. But I'd except a new farrier would want to see the horse in 6-8 weeks to see what it looks like after their own first trim.

And not to start a fight, but I personally believe that it's the unusual horse, with exceptional conformation, that wears their feet so evenly they can self trim by wearing their own hooves down. Maybe a few can do it, but most horses wear their feet unevenly - so that even though they are wearing them down, they are not wearing them down evenly and can cause problems.

My farrier has a few horses like this; but he has about 200 others that aren't.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

My farrier lives just down the road from me so he doesn't charge for travel, unlike my previous one who lived about 25 miles away. I pay $25. per trim, $70. for shoes on all four. I only put shoes on the front of my mare so he only charges me $50 for her.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Good grief, I wasn't arguing. Just offering some information.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Haven't seen any responses from Florida yet so I'll give my input.

My farrier has 40-years of experience with animals of all kinds including exotics (zebras, elephants, topkapi, gazelles anyone?)

He charges me $30.00 per horse for barefoot trim (I tip him another $10). No trip charge. We are all Florida sand out here, and my horses are trimmed on 6-week basis. He does not charge extra for the old arthritic mare who takes twice as long because as he says "we'll all be there someday and I hope someone will be patient with us". 

I adore my farrier, plying him with fresh eggs, his favorite ham sandwich and a jug of sweet tea, and a "finger food" dessert to take along when he leaves.

BTW - $200.00 every six weeks? OMG, I feel doubly blessed after reading that 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I,v never had just a trim  but to get a good shoeing with me buying the shoes is fifty dollars and you have to call in advance as he's usally backed up and my halflingers were baby dolls


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm paying $30 for a trim on both the horses and my mule...the farrier we use is the cheapest I've found here so far...she's really nice and good with the horses and Leon (the mule) even though she's not crazy about dealing with mules, but he's a good boy so she doesn't mind him LOL


----------



## Hossplay (Jul 21, 2012)

The price of shoeing varies a lot according to geographical location. I moved from the Los Angeles basin in the 1980's to the Mojave desert. I was charging $35 a horse for shoes in the desert and still traveling to the basin where I could charge $50. Usually, you get what you pay for. That said, I am retired now and trim some of my friends horses for free. The going rate here in Eastern Oregon is $25 for trims and $75 for shoes. I should mention that it is unethical for a shoer to come into an area and undercut the established farriers prices in an attempt to steal customers. Most farriers in an area usually charge pretty much the same price for their services. Often those that undercut have not been successful in the area they have moved from and there are reasons for that.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

$25 trim----$60 for the shoes. I went through 3 farriers before finding this guy that works in 3 states down here.


----------

